
Why do so many Egyptian statues have broken noses? - jxub
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/egyptian-statues-broken-noses-artsy/index.html
======
marsrover
Looks like the same article as here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19388979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19388979)

------
Cactus2018
A: "The damaged part of the body is no longer able to do its job," Bleiberg
explained. Without a nose, the statue-spirit ceases to breathe, so that the
vandal is effectively "killing" it.

